

Ambiguous forms. So, do I type the http or not?  - luxative

Is it just me? Each time I encounter a form that asks for my website URL, I spend a second or two wondering if I should type it with or without the http:// ; based on what the site looks like, I have a hunch on which one's better, and I enter(or don't) the http://<p>While most forms are/should be built to handle this, I've had a http://http:// happen a few times.
======
barkmadley
Good form handling code will only attach aa <http://> if there isn't one
already. It's a shame that so often you find websites which don't handle this
correctly.

------
Yaggo
By definition, the scheme name is part of the URL. A form not accepting
properly formed URL is broken. If they add the <http://> prefix without
informing the user, shame on them.

